

Ask HN:  What's the first website you read everyday? - weston

Other than the obvious: HN, email, your own website(s).<p>I'm curious to see where other like-minded people go online first thing everyday and why.  A news site?  Twitter?  Google Reader?  Reddit?
======
lupatus
USGS World Earthquake map:
<http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/recenteqsww/>

I live in south-central Alaska, so I like to know if there are any new
earthquakes in my neighborhood or if there are any big ones in the Pacific
basin that might spark a tsunami.

~~~
weston
Wow! Interesting answer! Glad to see Alaska on HN. I just moved to the Bay,
I've now got this site bookmarked. Thanks!

~~~
lupatus
My other early morning links are:

<http://www.weather.gov/>

<http://www.epa.gov/japan2011/rert/radnet-anchorage-bg.html>

The first one gives a lot more info than your typical storm front map. The
second tells me what the radiation levels are at nearest monitoring station,
which is good in case there are any nuclear "accidents" in Asia, like
Fukushima.

------
mikelbring
My Google Reader stream. So I can get everything in one place.

~~~
weston
Awesome! Glad to see I'm not the only one who still finds Google Reader
useful.

------
tremt
Weather, followed by my email....

------
rounak
techmeme + hacker news

------
th0ma5
twitter ;P

